# My Drake Nomad



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I picked up my Nomad 2.0 from Wilds yesterday. Hard to properly express how happy I am with this boat already. I agonized over every detail as I worked with Wilds to finalize everything from colors to options to gauge placements. He indulged all my back and forth with his sole goal to build me my dream boat.

He succeeded.










I put down my deposit over 10 months ago after making a trip down to see the Drake operation and take a run in Wild's personal Nomad on a nearby small lake. I pushed him a bit to shoot for having the boat done by the beginning of September due to a trip I want to take (more on that later) and he hit the delivery right on schedule as promised. I actually put down the deposit while my BT Strike was also being built because I didn't discover the Nomad until after I ordered the Strike. I decided to take delivery of the Strike which was done April 1st for several reasons but one of them was that maybe I'd be happy enough with the Strike to then not want the Nomad so much. After having the Strike for a couple months, though, I just couldn't get the Nomad out of my head so I decided to go ahead and sell the BT and move forward with the Nomad build.

Man, I'm happy I did. I've only done the first three hours of engine break-in on a lake near my home in NC and its Labor Day weekend so the lake is full of nutbags in wake boats and, with this lake being 60-100' deep it was a bit like running on the ocean except the swells and chop were coming from six different directions. I got off the water by 12:30 but just the little time I've spent with this boat tells me I'm going to be incredibly happy with my decision. This thing handles amazingly. Night and day from the BT. And the BT wasn't really all that "bad" (I didn't think).

And it has to be the prettiest skiff I've ever seen. I'm biased, of course, to a degree since I chose the colors (to match my truck, actually) but it came out incredible. And the attention to detail and level of quality are simply unmatched by anything I've ever owned before. There are so many ways it is evident this boat is built with extreme care and a driving need to do things "right" and be gorgeous.

More later but here are some more shots of my new dream skiff.







































































Had him do two rear-facing rod tubes on each side for versatility.










Example of one of the many little details. I opened this hatch and saw these and asked.... What are... and before I could finish the question I realized these are the stand pipes for the live well (one short and one long). He built in a way for them to be stored neatly when not in use instead of just rolling around in the bottom of the well.

The boat will eventually live down in Islamorada but it is going to get there from NC in a rather round-about way. I'm planning to take it to fish the Louisiana marsh, the Texas flats I grew up on and the Nature Coast of Florida before finally landing at home in the Keys where it will then stalk Bones, Tarpon, Reds and Snook in the waters down there.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Hooked up to the mule that will pull her nearly 3,000 miles on the way to her home in the Keys. Planning to leave a week from today (Sep 10th). I chose the hull color from a huge sample wheel of small chips attempting to match the Bronco. I got very close.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

A work of art. Beautiful attention to detail. Congrats!


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Sexy!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Beautiful skiff


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations on a good decision.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome boat man!!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Just a suggestion FWIW. Not that the Drake hull isn't plenty strong enough to be carried on only two carpeted bunks... If I was going to tow the skiff 3000 miles, I would want some sort of hull support or Stoltz keel roller/v-roller on the cross member just forward of the spare tire. 1) To help support the weight of the fuel tank and other stuff, and 2) To guide the boat at the correct level to meet the bow-stop roller at the correct height if you are on a steep ramp and/or you backed the trailer in a little too deep. That bow-stop roller is pretty close to casting-deck level and you could get into trouble. Anyway, enjoy your new skiff. It's awesome!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

That is one gorgeous skiff. Congrats and post up some reports from the break-in journey. That sounds like a lot of fun and you'll definitely be stylin'!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Beautiful Skiff!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Beautiful skiff! If I see you in the keys next season I'd love to talk to you about it.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow that thing is killer!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful skiff. Nice Bronco. How do you like the 2 door?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

ebr said:


> View attachment 216144
> 
> 
> Hooked up to the mule that will pull her nearly 3,000 miles on the way to her home in the Keys. Planning to leave a week from today (Sep 10th). I chose the hull color from a huge sample wheel of small chips attempting to match the Bronco. I got very close.


We hate you!😉👍


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome build. After fishing out of my buddy's Nomad a bunch I am very impressed with it in all areas


----------



## Sheepdogg (Sep 10, 2021)

Beautiful new boat


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Very sharp boat. Those dudes do great work.

Now, you're just bragging.


----------



## Takin’Drag (Jan 3, 2021)

That’s is one beautiful skiff. A fishing buddy asked me the other day, if I was to win the power ball what skiff would you buy. I told him I was not sure but my first trip would be to Drake to test drive the Nomad 2.0, IMO they are the best looking skiff on the market and from everything I read they fish as good as anything out there. Love your whole rig from the Bronco back. Sounds like a great trip also.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Just a suggestion FWIW. Not that the Drake hull isn't plenty strong enough to be carried on only two carpeted bunks... If I was going to tow the skiff 3000 miles, I would want some sort of hull support or Stoltz keel roller/v-roller on the cross member just forward of the spare tire. 1) To help support the weight of the fuel tank and other stuff, and 2) To guide the boat at the correct level to meet the bow-stop roller at the correct height if you are on a steep ramp and/or you backed the trailer in a little too deep. That bow-stop roller is pretty close to casting-deck level and you could get into trouble. Anyway, enjoy your new skiff. It's awesome!


Interesting... but, having worked with Wilds enough and knowing he tows his skiff a lot, I'd be very surprised if it were necessary. Not the kind of detail he's likely to miss but thanks for the thought.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> How do you like the 2 door?


OT but I love it. I just think it looks better. Now, if my kids weren't grown and out of the house, it just wouldn't be too practical and the 4-door would be the ticket but, since they are, its 2-door all the way for me.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

I've never driven a Hells Bay or even been on a Chittum so maybe high-end skiffs just do this but one of the handling points that struck me with this thing is the hole shot. In short - there's no "hole". The boat doesn't dig and then get on plane. There's like zero bow rise. You hit the gas and you just shoot straight forward. Don't know if its the hull design, the overall balance or the all carbon construction but it is really cool how it behaves pretty much like a car off the line.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

ebr said:


> Interesting... but, having worked with Wilds enough and knowing he tows his skiff a lot, I'd be very surprised if it were necessary. Not the kind of detail he's likely to miss but thanks for the thought.


The bunks look high enough that it may not be a concern. It was just a thought. The Wilds know best here. I hesitated to even mention it. Best wishes with your new rig. You picked a good one.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Beautiful build. I think you were smart to ditch the BT build. Keep us posted once you run her a bit.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Love the color! Sweet ride, congrats!


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Sweet skiff and nice Bronco 👍 a cactus colored Drake 😁👍the underside of the hatches is really sweet ,looks like chicken wire pattern, LOL 😆 i like the idea of having two stand pipes you got it covered with different baits....


----------



## Big Iron (Apr 22, 2017)

Fantastic work all around. Beautiful skiff. Let me know if you need someone to pole you around Texas. I own an Outlaw and have been itching to get on a Nomad.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

Those boys finish work is out of control. So good. Love it.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

ebr said:


> View attachment 216144
> 
> 
> Hooked up to the mule that will pull her nearly 3,000 miles on the way to her home in the Keys. Planning to leave a week from today (Sep 10th). I chose the hull color from a huge sample wheel of small chips attempting to match the Bronco. I got very close.


I know nothing about this boat but it looks spectacular and you have great taste in a ride. My first truck was a Bronco and I miss her every day. I have a place down in Tavernier and fish a bunch. Would love to see it in person on or off the water. Do you know who the architect of that Hull was? it has a very interesting bow.


----------



## Miami Maritime (May 25, 2020)

Enjoy the skiff. She is beautifu!


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> Would love to see it in person on or off the water


I won't have the boat down there until the middle of October. PM me sometime after that and we can arrange something.



Charles J. Foschini said:


> Do you know who the architect of that Hull was?


To my knowledge, it is the Drake brothers.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

That is such a nice ride! Your gunn have to take me out in Islamorada when Im down, show me how much better it is than the Strike!


----------



## southernbassangler (Apr 27, 2021)

One bad mama jamma


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Just a suggestion FWIW. Not that the Drake hull isn't plenty strong enough to be carried on only two carpeted bunks... If I was going to tow the skiff 3000 miles, I would want some sort of hull support or Stoltz keel roller/v-roller on the cross member just forward of the spare tire. 1) To help support the weight of the fuel tank and other stuff, and 2) To guide the boat at the correct level to meet the bow-stop roller at the correct height if you are on a steep ramp and/or you backed the trailer in a little too deep. That bow-stop roller is pretty close to casting-deck level and you could get into trouble. Anyway, enjoy your new skiff. It's awesome!


I agree with you, that hull has no support it just hangs there. Good catch


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I agree with you, that hull has no support it just hangs there. Good catch


I've had three different skiffs on Ram Lin trailers and all have been designed this same way. This one would be the lightest of the three. Can't imagine it being a design problem missed by everyone.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Drakes' aesthetics are just on another level. That is stunning.


----------



## Mike_TX (Aug 30, 2020)

Congrats…..hope it is a fish catching machine!


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Best looking skiff in the game! Congrats on a sweet ride. Enjoy it brotha!


----------



## todd.wimberley (10 mo ago)

Beautiful boat. What is cruising speed with the F70, and how is the holeshot? Thanks.


----------



## todd.wimberley (10 mo ago)

Let me know if you need a fishing partner during your stop in Louisiana!


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

todd.wimberley said:


> What is cruising speed with the F70


I haven't gotten her full throttle yet but expecting around 39-40. Got up to 35 on the lake the other day but was too crazy to go any faster.



todd.wimberley said:


> how is the holeshot?





ebr said:


> I've never driven a Hells Bay or even been on a Chittum so maybe high-end skiffs just do this but one of the handling points that struck me with this thing is the hole shot. In short - there's no "hole". The boat doesn't dig and then get on plane. There's like zero bow rise. You hit the gas and you just shoot straight forward. Don't know if its the hull design, the overall balance or the all carbon construction but it is really cool how it behaves pretty much like a car off the line.


----------



## gh_estero (Feb 22, 2019)

Congrats on the new boat! I've had mine for a year and a half now and I absolutely love it.


----------



## Reelgator59 (4 mo ago)

That is a thing of beauty


----------



## jab1031 (Apr 14, 2021)

Congrats, that thing is sick!


----------



## Pusherman (4 mo ago)

Beautiful skiff!


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Well, She's finally made it home after a 3400 mile trip through Louisiana, Texas and Florida. Home just in time to hunker down through Ian (only the outer bands reached me in Islamorada).



















No major mishaps and some decent fishing but would have been better if I had done it starting about now I'm sure.





































Proof I was in LA - a green trout!


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

So this is the first boat I've had with AwlGrip and I'll never have another one without it. Not only does it look better and feel better on the feet than the molded non-skid I've had previously but it cleans SO much easier. Nothing like a clean boat .


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Man that’s a sweet little skiff you got there. I love the colors you chose-classic! The Drake boys sure have come a long way from that first boat. That had the rubrail stapled on it😂


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

jonny said:


> I love the colors you chose


Thanks. The hull color was an attempt to match the Bronco. It is not exact but very close and looks very sharp on its own.


----------

